# WSJ article: BMW Rewards Particularly Loyal Customers



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The point of this thread was to follow up on an article in the WSJ claiming that "BMW Rewards Particularly Loyal Customers". Read my original post. I'm not asking why people buy their BMWs I'm was just trying to find out how valid this article was. I know lots of people that have bought lots of BMWs over several decades. None of them have mentioned the types of rewards that are mentioned in the WSJ article.

So far there have been only 2-3 posts which I think qualify as "rewards" that the average BMW owner doesn't get.


----------

